
Students build computers out of cardboard - jamesbritt
http://www.creativeapplications.net/objects/all-about-cardboard-workshop-by-niklas-roy-cardboard-plotter/
======
vanderZwan
Niklas Roy is an amazing artist. This has got to be my favourite installation
of all time:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VARUtWxDg_g>

And no, I don't know why either.

------
stephengillie
Very cool projects! And using gifs to show the items in motion is a nice touch
-- not every moving image has to be a flash video.

------
meaty
And I thought this was going to be a computer enclosure made out of cardboard.

~~~
griffindy
me too, and I was very pleasantly surprised!

------
mattvot
Is there a job where this would be a really good portfolio piece?

~~~
Pwnguinz
Probably just about any job you can think of obtaining, this will be relevant
to. It demonstrates:

    
    
      1) Logic.
      2) Rapid prototyping.
      3) Resourcefulness.
      4) <Insert some other cool attribute of this project>
    

Don't think of getting a job as a function of absolute acts; it is not. It is
a fuzzy function of how you sell your prior works, as well as how you position
yourself in respect to those works.

------
stuntgoat
This is hilarious because I was just about to go the the art supply store and
buy materials to make blinds for my windows. I am constraining my materials to
paper and string.

------
orky56
Wow this reminds of this video: <http://vimeo.com/40000072>

This generation has not lost their innovative spirit!

------
guard-of-terra
This reminds me greatly of Terry Pratchett's computer. It had ants as its
computing media and had unreal time clock. With a cuckoo.

